# Geneva to Marseilles days 1-4



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm about to got to a well deserved dinner, the pix will have to do for now.


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

amazing. thank you.


----------



## AWRider (Aug 24, 2008)

Very cool. Some great shots of the countryside. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow!!! You guys rock! The ham sandwich looks good too.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Have fun! Biggest rear wheel disc I've ever seen...


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looks like youre missing a few spokes.

looks like a great trip. notive any big differences from when you did the germany (i think) ride a few years back?


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Snails!? You're eat'n snails?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

KWL said:


> Snails!? You're eat'n snails?


They're easy to catch. Even when you're on a fixie.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome!! I wondered when we would get to see you guys out on that gorgeous Santana again. Enjoy every pedal stroke!


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Miss M smiles! Looks like a lot of fun.

Oh and nice cocq. (Someone had to do it)


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome! Where next? I will be in the area in late September and I am still planning my route. I will be riding from Paris to Marsielle and then to Barcelona. Your pictures are making me even more stoked!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

weltyed said:


> looks like youre missing a few spokes....


We were missing one more before the ride ended! :yikes:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Two days in Tournus.*

It wasn't really that long of a ride from Geneva to Tournus (crazy climbs and descents but not that many miles) which left us with a couple of days to fill before meeting our tour that would take us to the Mediterranean.

We started the day with a walk around town.

The hardest part was deciding what and how much to eat!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Enough of that, it is time to ride.

Since we are on a tour we might as well check out the sites.

BTW why were castles always built on the top of the highest hill around?!?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

After a short walk to a fine dinner the next morning was more of the same as our boat wasn't due 'till the afternoon.

As a bonus we discovered the town has a great velo museum.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The boat showed up around 2pm but the rest of the tandem teams were running behind schedule so we had the lounge (and a great lunch spread) to ourselves.

Yumm.

One last quick walk and it was time for the tandem party to begin!


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Can't wait to see the next volume of pictures!! Thanks for posting while you guys are out having fun!


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Hot & humid? or just extra sun protection?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

SantaCruz said:


> Hot & humid? or just extra sun protection?


Multiple melanomas made a believer out of me. :yikes:


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

must
have
that
coffee


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Enjoy an olive! Or a pastry!
It really looks like you guys had a great tour.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Looks like you're having fun!

I'm sorry I missed you. I climbed Mt. Ventoux on the Thursday you got in to Geneva as I had to drop Cat off in Avignon so she could come back to Geneva for an interview. She says she saw a big group of people on tandems, maybe some of your group?
In must have been pretty harsh going through the Jura with a fully loaded tandem! Which col(s) did you come over?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

qwertzy said:


> ...In must have been pretty harsh going through the Jura with a fully loaded tandem! Which col(s) did you come over?


We didn't have any real problems with the climbs (tandems have gears!) but it was the first time in years that we used the small ring.

OTOH the downhills scared the heck out of us.

We climbed 2 real Cols whose names I don't recall but the roads were painted with TdF type graffiti. There were a bunch of smaller climbs too. Riding through those mountains was great! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCircles (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow - thanks for sharing. 

As always...simply amazing!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I am once again jealous.

I would assume you get to take it easy on the tandem with the hemi engine on the back saddle.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

MB1, are you real? or just a digitized creation from Roadbike Review. I believe Roadbike Review has created you to keep us coming back to their website for their advertisers. 

Unfortunately for me, I live vicariously through your adventures along with your lovely bride. 

Whether your real or digitized, thanks for all of your posts.


----------

